# Mississippi Gulf Coast Classic



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Well participation is down to 56 boats but the optional cash is up to over 1.1 million. Good weather.... 100" minimum expect to see some billfish on the dockscales close at 11:00pm tonight.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how many boats in years past?


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Reports form offshore have it that the Sea Hunter out of Orange Beach, Alabama have boated a blue marlin. Leaderboard at http://mgcbc.com about an hour ago

Looks like Ricky has good one to weigh!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

recession, not over there $5,000 entry across the board in calcutta $53,000.00. Some boats have spent $58,000.00 before they even cranked their engines!! imagine catching a fish that wins $40,000.00 you still had a shi**y weekend


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wade and crew is fishing this one right?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure wade and crew didn't enter the tourney.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade went over to the dark side... Hes fishing on sundowner they are just fun fishing.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)




----------

